# If 50% of the world's population needed to die...



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 18, 2010)

Here's the scenario...

It's 2015, the world's population is exploding exponentially, and all of the world's governments agree that 50% of the worlds population needs to be exterminated. The only 2 methods of doing so agreed upon are:

1: submitting yourself to a global lottery, where you have a 50/50 chance to live or die, or...

2. offering yourself up to make sure 100% that a person of your choosing will live.

Which will you choose, and why? Only one or the other, you can't make up your own choice.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 18, 2010)

Lottery. I like to depend on luck, especially seeing that I have so much luck I won 2 DSTWO's


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 18, 2010)

Interesting. It's very hard to decide. BUT if I have to chose I would go with... number 2.


----------



## acmefire (Jun 18, 2010)

i would chose one of my kids and the wife would chose the other one


----------



## tanvm07 (Jun 18, 2010)

OMGGGGGGGG lottery course


----------



## Theraima (Jun 18, 2010)

Why not fight for your life with other people? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I would go with option 2. It would be fun to choose number 1 just to see how lucky will I be


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jun 18, 2010)

What if you choose someone, and another person chooses you? What if you choose someone, and they choose you back?


----------



## Whizz (Jun 18, 2010)

Number 2, then send someone I don't like in my place.

Pwned!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 18, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> What if you choose someone, and another person chooses you? What if you choose someone, and they choose you back?



Not possible, each person, once registered will be entered in a database, and if you choose a person already registered, an error would be displayed.


----------



## Kwartel (Jun 18, 2010)

lottery 'cause I don't wanna die!!!!


----------



## Raika (Jun 18, 2010)

Lottery... Cos it's gonna be exciting.


----------



## Whizz (Jun 18, 2010)

Wait, I have a question. Say, you and a loved one like your girlfriend both enter the lottery. You win. She doesn't. Can you go in her place?


----------



## Elritha (Jun 18, 2010)

Neither. I'd live out in the middle of no where and avoid contact.


----------



## Hachibei (Jun 18, 2010)

Number 2. I'm not really living for something, so I might as well die for something, amirite?


----------



## ByteMunch (Jun 18, 2010)

A Lottery. How would Death come around? Like, Armed Assassins, Gas, Brutal murder, chucked off a cliff, tazers...?


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 18, 2010)

Kind if a sick thing to do to be honest....but if I had no choice I'd pick number 2, I don't want to die myself but if I could stop someone I love from dying then that's what I'd do but before anything happened, I can safely say who ever thought of the plan itself will definately be dying themselves along with everyone that agrees with it.
Even the thought of it is horrible.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 18, 2010)

I would choose to participate in the global lottery after a lot of protests, of course. I would not let myself die for someone else. Even a loved one. This is probably considered selfish but it's true. I'm not going to die for another person. I'm sure many others would pick the first option if the opportunity were to present itself in reality.


----------



## Issac (Jun 18, 2010)

I voted for lottery... It's really not an easy choice...

To be honest this is how I would do it: 50% chance I live, and 50% chance my special one lives, if either of us would lose, I'd fight to volunteer to that 100% death thing to save her. get my point?

If both absolutely can't both live: I'd sacrifice myself cause I can't live without her


----------



## naruses (Jun 18, 2010)

I would sacrifice myself to save my, then, most important person in life who would be my childs?.Or. maybe my wife if I dont have kids until then.


----------



## MMX (Jun 18, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> 2. offering yourself up to make sure 100% that a person of your choosing will live.



Pay poor/suicidal people to pick number 2 and save my whole family.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 18, 2010)

i would pick number 2 but the hard choice would be picking my wife or daughter to live ...


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 18, 2010)

Everyone dies, I'd volunteer, if I could pick someone to join me in dying.

Likely would pick our current PM. Die asshole.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 18, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Here's the scenario...
> 
> It's 2015, the world's population is exploding exponentially, and all of the world's governments agree that 50% of the worlds population needs to be exterminated. The only 2 methods of doing so agreed upon are:
> 
> ...


I know you said we couldn't make up our own choice, but the clear situation is not to live on Earth. Use the TARDIS to leave.

Or alternatively, regenerate.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jun 18, 2010)

Wouldn't it be smarter to keep the most useful people? (e.g the smartest)...but anyway since this wasn't a choice, I chose a lottery.


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Jun 18, 2010)

I think there should be a choice 3, some kind of Saw-esque trap. But I chose 2, theres a girl that would finally need to know how I feel about her.


----------



## Njrg (Jun 18, 2010)

ca_michelbach said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be smarter to keep the most useful people? (e.g the smartest)...but anyway since this wasn't a choice, I chose a lottery.


Who cares, the internet would just make them dumz too.

Seriously though...
It'd be best to do selective breeding to make the ultimate human. Humans that would have no family history of heart attacks, cancers, rare and genetic ailments, and strong immune systems. 

Having too many smart people would be a problem. Too much of a good thing is a bad thing.


----------



## Devin (Jun 18, 2010)

Wait. What happens to the worlds government?


----------



## anaxs (Jun 18, 2010)

number 2, save my girl


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 18, 2010)

anaxs said:
			
		

> number 2, save my girl


I'd probably choose that if I had anyone to save...


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 18, 2010)

The notion of culling the worlds population is ridiculous. This is the realm of crack pots who you just hope to god can never get there hands on anything powerfull enough to do the job.

The current population levels should be sustainable if we can all just stop being so greedy. We just need to ensure it does not rise much higher through strict policy on how many children we are allowed to have. 

Cheaper, cleaner energy would also be a great help to ensure sustainability. Most things can be completely recycled it just takes crap loads of energy to do it properly. At the moment it is 50 -50. You either burn loads of fuel or just let the rubbish mount up. I believe with projects like HiPER and hydrogen fuel cell advances, cheaper cleaner energy should not be too far away. 

The gulf leak may have also done some good causing the US government to flex its muscle behind some of these projects. As the saying goes, if you throw enough money at something anything is achievable.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 18, 2010)

Kill the Macfags!! jk

Are these tickets free? If they were, people would probably be more likely to choose them.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

You forgot choice three: "Go into hiding." I would choose that. Also, as stated before, the notion is just ridiculous.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 18, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> The notion of culling the worlds population is ridiculous. This is the realm of crack pots who you just hope to god can never get there hands on anything powerfull enough to do the job.
> 
> The current population levels should be sustainable if we can all just stop being so greedy. We just need to ensure it does not rise much higher through strict policy on how many children we are allowed to have.
> 
> ...



TL;DR who gives a fuck. I didn't ask for solutions to the world's problems, I asked a simple question with two choices. Your reply has nothing to do with this thread. let's keep on track, please.


----------



## Kane91z (Jun 18, 2010)

I picked 2 - but in reality I have guns and I would use them against anyone that tried to harm myself or my loved ones


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 18, 2010)

It's a simple question. Seriously, You have 2 choices...none of which is "going into hiding" I really don't care about the premise, it was just put there as flavor text. FFS, people.


----------



## Njrg (Jun 18, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> The notion of culling the worlds population is ridiculous. This is the realm of crack pots who you just hope to god can never get there hands on anything powerfull enough to do the job.
> 
> The current population levels should be sustainable if we can all just stop being so greedy. We just need to ensure it does not rise much higher through strict policy on how many children we are allowed to have.
> 
> ...


I don't wanna hear that kind of talk from someone who has Kira as an avatar.


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 18, 2010)

What kind of sick communist shit is this? TP you scare me.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 18, 2010)

I said option 2, but i would personally make all the sluts not have sex ffs. Instead of killing people just stop so many being born.


----------



## Aero (Jun 18, 2010)

i would go into hiding and hope for the best


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 18, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> I don't wanna hear that kind of talk from someone who has Kira as an avatar.


Justice plays out in the end. I love Light's character, the way he draws himself into his own psychosis. But, you are right. My comment and avatar would appear to be at odds.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jun 18, 2010)

i would offer myself to save someone else because then i would have a good reason for my own death, and would die on my own terms.


----------



## wessel261 (Jun 18, 2010)

I would offer myself for the girl I love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I just want her to live, I can't live without her


----------



## Golfman560 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a great idea. I'd choose number 2 and sacrifice myself for someone that ALSO wants to sacrifice themself for something. That way the person they want to save gets screwed over.

But if I honestly had to, Id save myself for the one I loved at the time


----------



## Njrg (Jun 18, 2010)

I guess I'd choose to give myself up for the one I love, but there are strings attached.

He or she would never again be allowed to be intimate with anyone else for the rest of their lives.

I mean, I gave my life for you bitch, the least you could do is not whore around on me in my absence.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jun 19, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> anaxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To an anonymous mod: Damn, if you're going to remove a post, then at least replace it with the "post removed" notice. There is a reason that feature is there.

In any case, I think that, in my opinion, there are situations in which one can express their feelings with a single smiley, especially in the context that my magically disappearing post was in.

I will go ahead and express myself again:


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jun 19, 2010)

Number 2 for my friend. Then my friend would also choose number 2 for me.


----------



## anaxs (Jun 19, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> anaxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the time will come


----------



## Depravo (Jun 19, 2010)

I'd use low cunning to get someone to offer themselves for me.


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 19, 2010)

If you pick a pregnant woman for number 2, will the child be sparred or only one of them lives?


----------



## giratina16 (Jun 19, 2010)

This is the most random poll ever lol. I pick option 2 and I would save my sister.


----------



## nutella (Jun 19, 2010)

If I had to choose now, I'd go with number 2, but if I was actually in that position, I don't think I would, because I'm pretty self-centred.


----------



## Gore (Jun 19, 2010)

jesus, everybody just has to explain how they would be able to trick the system.

I'd go for lottery probably. Nobody to save.


----------



## Mid123 (Jun 19, 2010)

the vast majority would pick no 1 as it is in peoples nature to do as much as possible to survive


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2010)

A Global Lottery for me!


----------



## Jasper07 (Jun 21, 2010)

I guess I would... choose option 2 for my friend. I would die anyway in the lottery


----------



## Demonbart (Jun 21, 2010)

Offering yourself up wouldn't work. For example, I sacrifice myself for my mother, and my father sacrifices himself for me. That just wouldn't work.
Lottery would be more fair.


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Jun 21, 2010)

i woudl say lottery, but if someone you loved got chosen, you could offer yourself up instead, seems like the best way


----------

